# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Riegos del Duero, premiada por el uso de drones para una agricultura inteligente

## Jonasino

> La empresa Riegos del Duero ha obtenido el Premio a la Innovación Tecnológica en la Feria Agraria 2015 celebrada la pasada semana en Valladolid por la aplicación de drones en una "agricultura de precisión", dentro de su división 'Smart Rural'.
> 
> Según ha informado la empresa ubicada en Olmedo (Valladolid), la implantación de esta agricultura de precisión permite la obtención en tiempo real de datos necesarios para el crecimiento y desarrollo eficiente de los cultivos.
> 
> Estos datos de campo, obtenidos en tiempo real, facilitan la gestión de enfermedades, así como la localización de malas hierbas, los excesos o carencias de agua o la necesidad de fertilizantes, tal como se señala en un comunicado remitido a Europa Press.
> 
> El Drone sobrevuela los cultivos de manera automática guiado por GPS, a una velocidad de 50 kilómetros por hora, lo que permite la realización de diferentes fotogramas con una cámara especial multiespectral. Con este material se realiza un mapa cartográfico de la parcela, el cual permite la elaboración de un diagnóstico y la ejecución de su correspondiente tratamiento.
> 
> Este mapa de diagnóstico es compatible con el sistema de autoguiado por GPS para tractores y el software de las máquinas abonadoras y pulverizadoras "cada vez más extendidas en el mercado", lo que facilita su incorporación y manejo sin costes añadidos.




Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ra-inteligente

----------

frfmfrfm (10-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Madre mia el progreso hasta donde nos lleva... Dentro de unos años no van a hacer falta ya ni agricultores!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ya tenemos drones por todos lados. Aunque me gusta más éste tipo de drones que los que utiliza Obama.

----------

